# MIUI - Emoticons?



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

Normally the bottom right button on my keyboard (Swiftkey or Default) is a smiley face, but with MIUI that is now gone. Why is this, and is there a way to get a back? I find it much more convenient than the replacement "return" key.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Carson said:


> Normally the bottom right button on my keyboard (Swiftkey or Default) is a smiley face, but with MIUI that is now gone. Why is this, and is there a way to get a back? I find it much more convenient than the replacement "return" key.


Download better keyboard it allows you to force the smiley face onto that position, also download black slate skin for it. It makes it look kinda like the stock keyboard.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

That or click the attachment button and choose Smiley. The miui app has a lot more smileys (if the recipient has miui or gosms/handcent with emojii plugin)


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

gardobus said:


> That or click the attachment button and choose Smiley. The miui app has a lot more smileys (if the recipient has miui or gosms/handcent with emojii plugin)


 Problem is, none of my friends have that...


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Tell them to cut the crap. I forced all of mine to get it. LOL

Oh and I think people on i*hone's can get Emojii too. Not sure though, never had one.

But either way, clicking the add smilie button gives you the standard smilies that everyone can see on the first page I think.


----------

